# Why did a club refuse just cause I volunteer at a shelter?



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yesterday at the Dog Show went around and got more opened to sign up for dog clubs. Got 2 who were fine with me signing up, although doesn't mean a guarnteed. This one club was a Collie club and asked if I can join. She said "no because you work in a shelter and rescue organizations. You get more experienced in a rescue/shelter than a club." I said, "I support breeders and rescues." I don't know if that is right because everyone there breeders and all sorts of handlers got and whatever have way more experience.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Breed-specific clubs are... Breed specific. I would bet money that you working in a shelter has nothing to do with why you weren't welcome with open arms. More likely it's a group for breeders and exhibitors. If someone came to my (fictional) GSD club saying they don't have a dog at the moment but are really interested in Chinese Cresteds I would probably point them in another direction because my knowledge won't help them in their endeavors.

Imagine joining the chess club at school because you're interested in getting better at Bridge. Doesn't make much sense. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I would stick with all-breed or obedience clubs until you have a dog of a specific breed or are committed to a breed.

I know some clubs are really difficult to join. My local all-breed club would never return my emails, even after I spoke with members at the show. I don't have a dog at the moment but I've known for 10 years the next one will be a Rottweiler. A few years ago I joined the national club and now I volunteer for them.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I doubt they refused you because you volunteered for a rescue. I think what the lady meant was that you would have more ways to be involved in other sorts of clubs and that the Collie club was not a good fit for you. Not every dog club has member activities you can participate in if you're not actively exhibiting or competing. What were the other clubs you signed up for?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Don't worry about "why" - and don't worry period. Go with the people that will talk to you.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> Don't worry about "why" - and don't worry period. Go with the people that will talk to you.


Well I filled out a couple club forms for Akita, Anatolian. Not sure about a Doberman club because I almost got mauled by one. Although sent an email to the club saying not experience dont know much about the dobe. Well handling one, etc. didn't say anything being attacked by one because dont want them to know the full truth.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree the woman probably meant you will LEARN more volunteering at a shelter/rescue vs their club.

Most breed specific clubs have owners that have that specific breed, and frankly, alot of them don't "do" anything. They are just a club, maybe put on a match/show, but aren't really about learning how to "train" dogs.

Your best bet is to find a trainer who will mentor you, allow you to observe classes that they teach.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Your best bet is to find a trainer who will mentor you, allow you to observe classes that they teach.


THIS

The Akita and Anatolian are not dogs I would recommend you get started with if the goal is to interact with them. I have less experience with Akitas but new a few Anatolians I would not want to meet alone on a dark night. Same with a Boerbel.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Not sure why any club would allow you to join unless you're either a few months away from getting that breed, or currently have that breed.

Our club doesn't let people join unless they have a GSD...its pretty much pointless if you don't have one. We offer a free puppy class until your dog is 6 months old and only after that are you required to become a member (pay member dues) in order to continue training. Until then...not sure why anyone would pay the almost $100 a year in order to be part of my club.

I'm assuming that we wouldn't turn down someone looking to join and just pay us money, and we have plenty of members that at one point or another had a GSD and now don't but are still members because they've got very good friends at the club and like to get information on our shows and other things we do so that they can come out to those. I know for sure that you can't be in a training class without a dog and no one is going to let you just stand there and question the instructor without you yourself actually working a dog and having actual questions instead of just hypothetical situations with your "future dog."

Really not sure what kind of clubs these are...are you just signing up for an email list? Or are they actually regional breed clubs? Most regional breed clubs I know have some sort of membership fee.

The reason I can see them not wanting you to join is that because you don't actually have their breed...they don't want you showing up to training sessions because they don't know how responsible of a dog owner you are. As someone that volunteers at a shelter/rescue you'll be in contact with sick dogs, and because they don't see that you're taking good care of YOUR dog, they can't guarantee you won't just show up to watch a training session and bring some sort of disease along with you...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What are the bylaws of the club? Most clubs will not let you just walk over and join. For example, if I want to join the local agility club I have to attend a certain amount of practices, I have to volunteer at two trials, and I have to have other current club members "endorse" my application with their signatures. For the GSD breed club, I'd have to attend a certain amount of meetings, complete and application process, pay dues. For flyball you have to train (usually for about a year), attend and help with at least one tournament (even if you don't have a dog ready to compete), and then the rest of the club votes you in.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I belong to several 'working' dog clubs (another breed) that do not allow you to join unless you have a working dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> For the GSD breed club, I'd have to attend a certain amount of meetings, complete and application process, pay dues.


This is how our local GSD club works too. Fill out application, attend two meetings, club votes to let you in (or not), pay dues.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Lies, alot of clubs have certain criteria for joining, that's why I think it's best for you to find a trainer to mentor you and keep with the volunteering


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Apologies to OP. Good luck with your club search. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As others have said, most clubs have certain criteria for membership that involves more than just filling out a form and joining.

Also, breed clubs and training clubs are different. Training clubs are for people who want to train dogs and learn to train dogs. In most cases, this requires having a dog to train, though some will often let people join and start attending as auditors if the person doesn't have a dog yet. Though the assumption there is usually that the person will be getting a dog in the foreseable future. Breed clubs are about learning about that specific breed. Some don't do anything other than sit around and talk about the breed, some are very involved with training, conformation showing, etc... In both cases, breed clubs are designed for people who are passionate about that specific breed. Not just dogs in general. And I think they are going to consider it quite odd if someone is wanting to join multiple breed clubs. They're going to sort of expect you to pick *your* breed and then maybe join it's club. Not join a bunch of different breed clubs for entirely different breeds.

Either way, giving where you are at now in your life, you will get more out of volunteering and training than out of any of the other things that the clubs have to offer so the shelter is likely going to be much more educational and the Collie person probably realized that, plus probably also realized you weren't head over heels in love with Collies specifically, so there really is no reason to join a club for that specific breed. She may have even seen you signing up for other clubs too, which to her would make absolutely no sense and indicate you don't really know what you want at this point.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also keep in mind that every club will have dues/fee schedule. I'd be in more clubs than I am now if they didn't all have a dollar amount and time commitment! You will have to choose wisely.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chris Wild said:


> As others have said, most clubs have certain criteria for membership that involves more than just filling out a form and joining.
> 
> Also, breed clubs and training clubs are different. Training clubs are for people who want to train dogs and learn to train dogs. In most cases, this requires having a dog to train, though some will often let people join and start attending as auditors if the person doesn't have a dog yet. Though the assumption there is usually that the person will be getting a dog in the foreseable future. Breed clubs are about learning about that specific breed. Some don't do anything other than sit around and talk about the breed, some are very involved with training, conformation showing, etc... In both cases, breed clubs are designed for people who are passionate about that specific breed. Not just dogs in general. And I think they are going to consider it quite odd if someone is wanting to join multiple breed clubs. They're going to sort of expect you to pick *your* breed and then maybe join it's club. Not join a bunch of different breed clubs for entirely different breeds.
> 
> Either way, giving where you are at now in your life, you will get more out of volunteering and training than out of any of the other things that the clubs have to offer so the shelter is likely going to be much more educational and the Collie person probably realized that, plus probably also realized you weren't head over heels in love with Collies specifically, so there really is no reason to join a club for that specific breed. She may have even seen you signing up for other clubs too, which to her would make absolutely no sense and indicate you don't really know what you want at this point.


I love all sorts of breeds and I would've liked to get to experience a lot of different breeds other than just German shepherds and Nordic breeds.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Also keep in mind that every club will have dues/fee schedule. I'd be in more clubs than I am now if they didn't all have a dollar amount and time commitment! You will have to choose wisely.


@Liesje

Wait what do you mean commitment for these clubs? How much commitment do you have to put in? I would be very committed though seriously. The only problem is I have a longer commute than I think most of them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> The Akita and Anatolian are not dogs I would recommend you get started with if the goal is to interact with them.


 Agreed. Akitas, Anatolians, Collies, and GSDs are all very different and disparate breeds. You need to focus on the breed(s) you are truly interested in owning someday. Don't take a shotgun approach to joining clubs. You will learn and retain more knowledge if you focus on one or two at a time.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lobobear44 said:


> @Liesje
> 
> Wait what do you mean commitment for these clubs? How much commitment do you have to put in? I would be very committed though seriously. The only problem is I have a longer commute than I think most of them.


Training clubs generally meet/train on either a Saturday or a Sunday. More than likely its a Sunday, which is why its very difficult to be part of more than one at a time. Commitment is usually volunteering at shows or trials...which are on weekends and also make it difficult to go to your other clubs if you are in others.

I'm treasurer of my regional GSD club...I train there and instruct a class. I also have to go to board and general membership meetings. In total...I spend probably 4-5 hours a week dealing with club stuff or am there training.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lobobear44 said:


> @Liesje
> 
> Wait what do you mean commitment for these clubs? How much commitment do you have to put in? I would be very committed though seriously. The only problem is I have a longer commute than I think most of them.


Participate in weekly meetings/training, volunteer to help when hosting events, pay monthly dues, enter your dogs in events hosted by the club....

For flyball we usually train once a week for about 3 hours. When the weather is nice, we also get together at each others' houses once a week to do box work with the young dogs. I pay each time we train AND pay quarterly dues. We commit to traveling to a tournament about once a month and this usually involves a 2.5 hour drive each way unless it's out of state, then anywhere from 5-9 hours each way. That includes being in a hotel all weekend.

When I was a full member of a Schutzhund club, I drove 2.5 hours one way for training once a week and it was often 6 hours. There was a yearly fee and then monthly dues. I also committed to helping with one of the two trials (the spring trial is always the same weekend as our closest flyball tournament), bringing food, buying raffle items, and doing the trial photography.

With most clubs, you can't just attend and be a fly on the wall. You need to be an active participant both with your dogs and volunteering your time and skills.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Participate in weekly meetings/training, volunteer to help when hosting events, pay monthly dues, enter your dogs in events hosted by the club....
> 
> For flyball we usually train once a week for about 3 hours. When the weather is nice, we also get together at each others' houses once a week to do box work with the young dogs. I pay each time we train AND pay quarterly dues. We commit to traveling to a tournament about once a month and this usually involves a 2.5 hour drive each way unless it's out of state, then anywhere from 5-9 hours each way. That includes being in a hotel all weekend.
> 
> ...


Then this could be a once a month thing. I could talk to them about my commute. Could do once a month or find another way of tranportation. There is another one coming up I am considering taking the train too. So I filled out the application. Should I take it with me to the next show and give it to them or what? One of the Akita people did say that I think and something about sponsor. There was so much noise and distractions at the dog show kind of hard to tell what people really said.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You may not be able to apply yet. For our flyball club, we don't accept new people until they have already demonstrated commitment. There is no formal application process. The current club members decide to "invite" a new person to become a full member after they have been training and attended events. 

I would contact whoever is the contact person and ask if you can attend an upcoming meeting, get the date and time. I would not just show up. Some clubs do certain business at some meetings and it would not be a good time for a new person to be hanging out. They might have a meeting or event that would be more interesting/valuable.

If you plan to join multiple clubs, you have to also consider how this might "look". Like what Chris said about the breed thing, and....well in some locales, it matters what clubs you are in or not. You don't just haphazardly join them all. There might be more than one club for a sport or a breed and you'd want to make an informed choice. I am purposely NOT currently part of our local breed club. I know several people who are and they have been trying to recruit me because they want to move the club in the direction of training and sports/work, not just AKC conformation specialty. They know I am a member of other training/sports clubs and want my input. I attended a meeting and gave them contacts for various clubs, invited people to watch or even bring a dog along if they wanted to try. To date I have had zero people take me up on these invitations so I have said I will consider joining the breed club and helping them networking with sport/performance people *when* they start demonstrating to me that they are actually committed to other venues besides AKC specialty. Otherwise it is a waste of my time and it looks weird for me to be spending time and money that I could be putting towards more training and competition for my dogs on a club that only seems to promote AKC specialty dogs/events.


----------

